# best hay 2 inch x 40 ft ratchet straps for hay wagons?



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

We need to find the best (and cheapest) ratchet straps to help hold the small square bales on the wagons from the field to the barn, no hwy, only fields and gravel driveway. I think 40 ft and 2 inch straps will probably work best. Bales will be loaded using 8 bale grabber on front end loader. Best price I've found is $25 delivered. Any suggestions or sources?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Any reason you couldn't hook to 27' together (that's what I do, for my 40' long trailer full of hay). I have found them for less than $8 (black Friday or TSC store anniversary sale??).

Larry


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks Larry. I hadn't considered your solution which would be cheaper at $8/ratchet-strap or $16 for combined strap or even cheaper if buying only one ratchet and extra strap... I'll look around for some sales before 1st cutting. I may already have a few 27ft straps.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Feller came to get hay...same deal, only he had an upholstery shop sew the two together. pretty slick job and less chance of coming unhooked in the middle.

Mark


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks Mark. Also a good idea! Thanks. Keith


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Any reason you couldn't hook to 27' together (that's what I do, for my 40' long trailer full of hay). I have found them for less than $8 (black Friday or TSC store anniversary sale??).
> 
> Larry


Or a 27' or 30' plus a short length of chain.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I also heat the hooks with a torch to aid with closing the hook some then quickly dip in water to cool to prevent damage to the strap. By doing this the hooks will fit through the stake pockets . Makes tying hay down by yourself much easier. Just a helpful hint.


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks to both Larry with the added chain and broadriverhay for the hint on the hooks. These were both very helpful!

Keith


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Fleet Farm stores have them just under $20 when on sale.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Watch Amazon too, sometimes they have multiple packs for cheap.

Watch what it is tho some are cheap and cheap.


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks danwi and marmineer95. I'll check these sources.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If you would always are going from front to back , the true hay LOL ? hauler would never throw strap over entire load and tighten .at back rub rail .That would pull load apart They would have rope, chain , or strap come up from bottom to the top, one from the front one from the rear . They would climb too top of load and pull those two together from the middle of the load while standing on the top of the load


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks endrow. I'm obviously not a true hay hauler! Thanks for the heads up on the proper method. Keith


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

orghay5why said:


> Thanks endrow. I'm obviously not a true hay hauler! Thanks for the heads up on the proper method. Keith


You're not Lone Ranger... I ain't no "hay hauler" either. I'm more a of "Hay-Bringer-Homer". Where I go, I could probably get away without even tying smalls or rounds, but I don't like restacking wagons...so I ties the best/easiest I know...front to back. If it was much more trouble to tie, I probably wouldn't; sometimes, I'm only going 1/4 mile across the field.


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks Mark. I'm in a similar situation. I lost partial loads of small square bales last summer on the way to the barn. It was my 1st experience with an accumulator and 8 bale grabber to load and unload wagons and trailer. So, the bales weren't tied together like the old days when I stacked directly on the wagons behind the baler. A local hay farmer asked me why I didn't use straps which made sense after thinking about it for about a 1/2 second... LOL


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> If you would always are going from front to back , the true hay LOL ? hauler would never throw strap over entire load and tighten .at back rub rail .That would pull load apart They would have rope, chain , or strap come up from bottom to the top, one from the front one from the rear . They would climb too top of load and pull those two together from the middle of the load while standing on the top of the load


Over a certain length, I agree that's going to happen but on a relatively short load (we're taking about probably 25' max here), I don't think it's going to pull anything apart. I


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks hitech. all my wagons and trailers are less than 20'.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I've always just bought the 30' or 27' (whatever length they are) straps at either TSC or Menards. I use a set of axle straps to hook to instead of bending the actual strap hook to fit through the stake pocket. An axel strap is just a 15-18" length of strap (they come in several different lengths) with D rings on both ends. Get their name because you wrap them around the axel of a car and hook your strap hook through both D rings and it makes it easier to secure the load. I have a bunch of sets of axle straps and run them through the stake pockets, then hook my strap hooks onto the axle straps. For some reason people always marvel at my set up when I strap down loads.

Here's an example...there's a lot of options on Amazon. They're cheaper there, but in a pinch I get them at Menards. Pricey at Menards though.

https://www.amazon.com/Bang4buck-Pieces-Wrecker-Breaking-Strength/dp/B07F8XV7WK/ref=sr_1_11?keywords=axle+strap&qid=1556158046&s=hi&sr=1-11

See the strap in my pic. Benefit of this method (but only if you're hauling cars, or something that can use the shorter straps with clips on the hooks) is that your strap is clipped to the D rings and makes a secure connection that can't come apart, even if the straps loosen up a little.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Over a certain length, I agree that's going to happen but on a relatively short load (we're taking about probably 25' max here), I don't think it's going to pull anything apart. I


 I agree


----------



## orghay5why (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks hayjosh! This solves a few problems and allows me to use more standard length straps. I like the idea of using the tow straps to wrap through the stake pockets on the wagons. I haven't measured the steak pockets but assume the D rings fit through the pockets which are probably standard size. What works best for hook ends needed on the 27ft or 30ft ratchet and strap to hook into the D-rings?

Thinking through this, if I have a full 16ft wagon stacked 6 bales high (about 8ft), then need about 32ft. If I purchase a 30ft strap/ratchet then will need another 2 or 3 ft of tow straps or to be on the safe side since the tow straps are doubled to attach to both D-ring ends, then safe side need 2 4ft tow straps. I wouldn't want the tow straps too long, making it hard to reach the ratchet from the ground... This sound about right? Feels like a good math problem back in school... lol


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

As long as I am helping spend your money, you might want to add a few of these to your arsenal. 

https://binderwinder.com/

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

The D rings will fit through a standard stake pocket. Any hook will fit through the D ring.

If I were you I'd just get 4 27 foot straps. Then you be able to use them lengthwise or crosswise on the wagon. Remember you still need to account for extra length in the straps to ratchet them right. So get 4 27 or 30 footers, 4 axle straps (and then you can hook to anything if a strap can wrap around it) and you're good to go.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The reason I bend the hooks to fit through the stake pockets is so they will stay hooked by themselves. This helps a lot because I am usually by myself when loading hay to deliver. I throw the strap over the hay then put the hook through the stake pocket and then hook it back on top of the pocket. Then I can go to the other side and attach the ratchet and tighten without worrying about hook coming loose.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Harbor Freight flyer this week has those straps on sale. Limit of 5. Talking about the ratchet straps. Was less than $10 but don't remember the price nor the dates.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Palmettokat said:


> Harbor Freight flyer this week has those straps on sale. Limit of 5. Talking about the ratchet straps. Was less than $10 but don't remember the price nor the dates.


 I just bought 2 more of them for my truck box, they work very good and are quite inexpensive. 9.99 here with a limit of 4.
DOT will flip out on you if those straps are on wrong here in Taxachusetts! Must have the orange stripes out so they know the straps are dot approved.
Any heavy equipment, like tractors over 3000lbs must be held with rated chains and binders, at both ends. Commercial or not they don't discriminate!


----------



## Straps (2 mo ago)

orghay5why said:


> We need to find the best (and cheapest) ratchet straps to help hold the small square bales on the wagons from the field to the barn, no hwy, only fields and gravel driveway. I think 40 ft and 2 inch straps will probably work best. Bales will be loaded using 8 bale grabber on front end loader. Best price I've found is $25 delivered. Any suggestions or sources?








NCC


Northgate Cargo Control is your local, one stop shop for your cargo control and tie down equipment.




www.northgatecargo.com


----------

